# How Fast is Your Fast?



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Find out Saturday December 20. We will do a contra la mantra from the corner of Purissima and Elena to Natoma to Black Mountain to Altamont. 

Three trips up with the average of the three being your score. The results are going up on our bragging rights board at the studio, and on our website.

We will leave from Peet's in downtown Los Altos at 10am.

Al


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

This is a great commercial! Have you seen Terry Tatum Office Linebacker? Hilarious.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

bikerbert said:


> This is a great commercial! Have you seen Terry Tatum Office Linebacker? Hilarious.


Yeah, that ones hilarious!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

We had a great ride! 10 people showed up to see how fast they were, and we had people do the climb between 7:35 and 14 minutes. Be on the lookout for the next one!


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Missed the ride but it looks like my fast would be your slow, compared to many on here! haha!


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

We will be doing it again soon!!


----------

